# Anyone seen, used, know anything about this food?



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Wet Noses Grain free.....

I was in my local independent pet store today & saw this but didn't have time to look at the ingredients (I was, supposedly, at work  )

I've done a google but all I can find is links to Wet Noses dog treats, no mention of kibble.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BlackadderUK said:


> Wet Noses Grain free.....
> 
> I was in my local independent pet store today & saw this but didn't have time to look at the ingredients (I was, supposedly, at work  )
> 
> I've done a google but all I can find is links to Wet Noses dog treats, no mention of kibble.


There is one called Nose2Tail that's hypo allergenic and grain free, Ive heard of which is a tinned wet food, could it have been that?


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> There is one called Nose2Tail that's hypo allergenic and grain free, Ive heard of which is a tinned wet food, could it have been that?


Nope, was big bags of kibble in what seemed to be various recipes, the name & "grain free" caught my eye. I'll try & have a proper look tomorrow.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I wonder if its one of the 'generic' brands that shops can buy & sell under their own packaging?

Maisie gets country kibble fish & rice - but if i google the ingredients exactly the same product appears under several different independent names

I was at a dog show last week and the local pet store was there with grain free bags of stuff (cant remember what theyd called it) but again i def recognise the ingredients listed from other products


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Funnily enough, I've just come across the exact food that I saw at the dog show elsewhere

Country Kibble Grain-Free Light Dog Food Trout With Salmon VAT FREE

It's even the same bag - I think they must be all like that and then the retailer can just stick their product label on the front (I've seen this with several foods)

Debating giving it a try but it doesn't say how much potato is in it .... (Maisie isn't good with potato but if it's a tiny amount, say 1 or 2% I might give it a bash)

I might email & ask!


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> Funnily enough, I've just come across the exact food that I saw at the dog show elsewhere
> 
> Country Kibble Grain-Free Light Dog Food Trout With Salmon VAT FREE
> 
> ...


Just been & had a look at the Wet Noses stuff, it's a different bag to the one in your link but similar ingredients..... this is for the Turkey & cranberry kibble.

Turkey 50% (28% freshly prepared Turkey, 20% Dried Turkey, 2% Turkey stock) Sweet Potato, Potato, Beet pulp, Linseed, Omega 3 supplement, Vitamins & Minerals, Vegetable stock, Cranberry (equivalent to 7.5g per kg of product)

There were other varieties, Lamb & mint, Salmon & potato & some others.

Must admit I felt a bit awkward standing in store writing the info on a scrap of paper


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Pretty sure it's the same stuff - there's also a Lamb & Mint and Pork & Apple

Here's the Turkey grain free Country Kibble:

Turkey 50% (including 26% Freshly Prepared Turkey, Dried Turkey & Turkey Fat), Sweet Potato, Peas, Potato, Beet Pulp, Linseed, Poultry Digest, Salmon Oil, Vitamins & Minerals, Vegetable Digest, Cranberry (equivalent to 7.5g per Kg of product), FOS (92 mg/kg), MOS (23 mg/kg).

Country Kibble Natural Grain-Free Dog Food Turkey, Sweet Potato & Cranberry VAT FREE

How much was it out of curiosity?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Funnily enough, I've just come across the exact food that I saw at the dog show elsewhere
> 
> Country Kibble Grain-Free Light Dog Food Trout With Salmon VAT FREE
> 
> ...


Response already! 

6% potato in the Salmon & Trout ..... quite tempted to give it a try

mmmmm


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Lilylass said:


> How much was it out of curiosity?


£35 for 12kg I think, not bad for a shop sale.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

BlackadderUK said:


> £35 for 12kg I think, not bad for a shop sale.


Certainly not  it's just under £35 online by the time you add p&p - and I've seen it a lot more expensive on other sites!

I might pop into the pet shop the next time I'm down and get a small bag to try (it's sadly where mum lives not here but it would be fine to get a bag every 3 months or so!)


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm getting mine for £29.99 for 12kg from my local feed warehouse however netpetshop sell it for same price it's made by ga who sell to retailers who do stick their own labels on .when I got my last bag they had just unloaded the pallet and hadn't had chance to stick the labels on!! If you go onto the golden acres website it explains the whole process if you also go into the download newsletter section you can see how much ga sell it to the retailers so I suggest you have a good look around for the lowest price as some people are taking the absolute p##s out of the customer


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

hackertime said:


> if you also go into the download newsletter section you can see how much ga sell it to the retailers so I suggest you have a good look around for the lowest price as some people are taking the absolute p##s out of the customer


Def agree with the last bit!

I googled the ingredients of the CC Fish & Rice one ages ago and got loads of places selling it ..... some were over £40 for a bag!


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Www.netpetshop.co.uk £29.99 for 12kg not sure of delv price go into dog food country kibble scroll down and the grain free is there x


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like the same food sold by Big Dog World, but I could be wrong: Grain free dog food - Dog's Dinner from Big Dog World


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thorne said:


> Sounds like the same food sold by Big Dog World, but I could be wrong: Grain free dog food - Dog's Dinner from Big Dog World


Yup - looks like it

Look at the difference in price though 

£29.99 + £4.29 (5kg - 31.5kg) = £34.28

£38.95 + £3.99 = £42.94

Just shows .... shopping around pays!


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Just so people are aware, the food being sold by Net Pet Shop is VAT-free which explains the price difference. By law, VAT-free food can *only* be fed to actively working dogs (e.g. working sheepdogs or gundogs, greyhounds actively involved in racing etc.) It is against the law to buy it with the intention of feeding it to any other dogs (i.e. pet dogs). I don't think Net Pet Shop make this very clear and they could potentially get in trouble over it.

*From HMRC* (https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...notice-70115-animals-and-animal-food#pet-food)

_A product which is claimed as being suitable for all breeds, size and age of dog is standard-rated.

If a specially formulated food is held out for sale exclusively for working dogs it will come within the scope of the VAT relief - unless it is biscuit or meal.

Therefore:

Dog food is standard-rated if it is, for example, for: sheepdog breeds - Old English, German shepherd, Collie etc, Labradors, Pointers, Retrievers, etc, Greyhounds

Dog food (other than biscuit or meal) is zero-rated if it is EXCLUSIVELY for: working sheep dogs of any breed, dogs trained and used as gun dogs, racing greyhounds_


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Quick question how would they know if your dog was a worker or not??


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

so am i only allowed to feed this during shooting season and then use a non working food rest of year .......not gunna happen


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

its a generic grain free manufactured by ga pet shops stick their own label on then charge what the hell they like the actual ga website states that they buy it for 19.99 12kg then they can make huge profit on it ...i buy mine from local feed warehouse for 29.99 for 12kg these people selling it at 39.99 plus are taking the piss out of people sorry for rant


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree, the law is virtually unenforceable and relies on the honesty of customers. The responsibility is really on the retailer to make it clear that VAT-free foods are only for actively working dogs, and I don't think Net Pet Shop are doing this.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

hackertime said:


> its a generic grain free manufactured by ga pet shops stick their own label on then charge what the hell they like the actual ga website states that they buy it for 19.99 12kg then they can make huge profit on it ...i buy mine from local feed warehouse for 29.99 for 12kg these people selling it at 39.99 plus are taking the piss out of people sorry for rant


The £19.99 is ex VAT, and they charge around £65 + VAT delivery per pallet so the cost per bag is around £21.50 per bag ex VAT.
We charge £38.95+ £3.99 delivery (or delivery if free on orders over £45), of which £7.16 goes straight to HMRC in VAT, so we receive £35.78. Packaging and courier delivery costs around £7.00 + VAT, so total profit is about £7.00.

You may disagree but I don't think that's "taking the p**s" as profits have to cover the warehouse lease, staff salaries, utilities, advertising costs etc. Last year we made a net profit of just under £4,000 for the year - hardly Amazon (or indeed Pets At Home!)

I don't mean to sound argumentative, but I thought people may be interested to know the true costs involved. I started this business a few years ago from home, and it's a tough industry to compete in but at least I enjoy my job now, especially meeting all the local customers and their dogs


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

i agree everyone needs to make a living but some sites claim " our new grain free " especially formulated for us but its not its made in a factory that produces most uk food ....the fella i buy mine from is honest he even sells it before he gets his labels on sometimes . he also states that he could sell it for much more but he wont as his customers will go else where .most people wont be bothered about the ga thing it dosnt me but its the pricing that gets my goat theres a hell of a difference


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

bigdogworld said:


> Just so people are aware, the food being sold by Net Pet Shop is VAT-free which explains the price difference. By law, VAT-free food can *only* be fed to actively working dogs (e.g. working sheepdogs or gundogs, greyhounds actively involved in racing etc.) It is against the law to buy it with the intention of feeding it to any other dogs (i.e. pet dogs). I don't think Net Pet Shop make this very clear and they could potentially get in trouble over it.
> 
> *From HMRC* (https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...notice-70115-animals-and-animal-food#pet-food)
> 
> ...


Interesting that guide dogs and other service dogs seem to be excluded......


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

bigdogworld said:


> The £19.99 is ex VAT, and they charge around £65 + VAT delivery per pallet so the cost per bag is around £21.50 per bag ex VAT.
> We charge £38.95+ £3.99 delivery (or delivery if free on orders over £45), of which £7.16 goes straight to HMRC in VAT, so we receive £35.78. Packaging and courier delivery costs around £7.00 + VAT, so total profit is about £7.00.
> 
> You may disagree but I don't think that's "taking the p**s" as profits have to cover the warehouse lease, staff salaries, utilities, advertising costs etc. Last year we made a net profit of just under £4,000 for the year - hardly Amazon (or indeed Pets At Home!)
> ...


I agree it must be a really tough market to compete in - not only against the UK based companies but when you throw in the likes of Zooplus, Zoofast etc as well then .....

However nice it would be to be able to stick to the UK only market, I'm afraid that, like many, cost is a factor for me and if I can buy something for £30 then I won't pay £40 for it, just to have it come from a 'local' supplier - I'd love to, but can't afford to.

I really don't understand (and I know a lot will be due to bulk purchasing but it can't all be down to that!) how I can buy a product that has been made in the UK, shipped to Germany and then shipped back to the UK again - and then delivered to me in Scotland - on average between £10 and £16 cheaper than I can buy it in the UK!

I've now book-marked your site for a good browse through!


----------



## teepee1972 (Sep 9, 2015)

I actually think one company making food for lots of people to stick their labels on is quite common

When i was looking at a good quality wet, i noticed several of the products looked the same, and were 'made in devon'...and strongly suspect they were made by forthglade


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Fish4dogs do a working dog food in the big bags they don't say your dog has to be working


----------

